# Ugh, what the heck happenned to my camera?



## wondabread (Apr 23, 2009)

Try different readers and try re-inserting the stick into your pc. Every type of memory card I've ever owned has done this to me.

My best guess why this happens is because the card is taken out or inserted while electricity is present. Like I said, that is a just a guess. 

I had an old sandisk card reader that would do this to every card it tried to read - got another and all was well. They cost about $8. If you don't want to buy a new one, try friend's readers.

I lost a ton of pics because of this in the past. PITA.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wondabread said:


> Try different readers and try re-inserting the stick into your pc. Every type of memory card I've ever owned has done this to me.
> 
> My best guess why this happens is because the card is taken out or inserted while electricity is present. Like I said, that is a just a guess.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I put it directly into the computer and my music showed up, but the photos were all gone  I went back to re-take the pics and my light was off. Oh well. Tomorrow.

I definitely didn't take the card out because it was inside my camera (under the battery door) Who knows


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Try a memory card recovery program maybe.

Found this on a google search. Haven't actually tried it 

http://www.cardrecovery.com/


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

idontknow said:


> Try a memory card recovery program maybe.
> 
> Found this on a google search. Haven't actually tried it
> 
> http://www.cardrecovery.com/


Wow thanks! It's scanning right now. I'll let you know how it turns out! :thumbsup:


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Wow thanks! It's scanning right now. I'll let you know how it turns out! :thumbsup:


Good luck


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

what camera do you have? i remember my friends nikon used to do that all the time, she had to reformat everytime.
save the music! thats what matters!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

monkeyruler90 said:


> what camera do you have? i remember my friends nikon used to do that all the time, she had to reformat everytime.
> save the music! thats what matters!


lol, it's a sony cybershot. Most of the pictures were recovered, but a lot of them are only half there- as in the bottom half is grey.


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

clwatkins10 said:


> lol, it's a sony cybershot. Most of the pictures were recovered, but a lot of them are only half there- as in the bottom half is grey.


Seen it before it is corrupted flash. I bet something happen when you took a picture and writing it to the flash which not only corrupted the current picture but corrupted the flash. Formatting the flash after you recover what you can should fix the problem.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

conduct said:


> Seen it before it is corrupted flash. I bet something happen when you took a picture and writing it to the flash which not only corrupted the current picture but corrupted the flash. Formatting the flash after you recover what you can should fix the problem.


thanks. that's exactly what I did


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

I have a PSP. Does yours have custom firmware?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Vladdy said:


> I have a PSP. Does yours have custom firmware?


No. I just stick to the sony firmware after my friend bricked his.


----------

